# 04 Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland Remote start install problems!!!



## money9117 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey everyone, 
Hoping someone can help me sort this out. I have a 2004 Overland and I am attempting to install (its in there but not working) Viper 5607v remote start/alarm with a DB-ALL bypass module.

SO here is where my issue starts (it actually doesnt start). I wired everything up as per the instructions from the DB-ALL and the Viper install sheet. Everything works: lights, locks, starting the jeep with the key, etc, however starting the jeep with the remote start will crank the engine but will not fire. even if I hold a key up to the immobilizer. I have also followed the directions from install guides on this forum with no luck. 

So heres a list of what I have hooked up:

From the viper:
6-pin main harness
1. red 12v constant - 12v constant
2. black chassis ground - ground 
3. brown siren output - siren 
4. wht/brown parking light iso wire - not connected
5. white parking light output - #11 pin on headlight switch (yellow)
6. orange ground when armed output - not connected 

3-pin door lock
not connected

10-pin remote start heavy gauge
1. no connection
2. red/blk fused 12v acc/starter input - red 12v constant ignition harness
3. pink/blk flex relay input 87a key side - not connected 
4. pink/white ignition 2/flex relay output - blk/orange ignition harness (programmed in viper for acc 2)
5. red fused 12v ignition input - red 12v constant ignition harness 
6. green starter input - not connected 
7. violet starter output - yellow ignition harness
8. orange acc output - black/red ignition harness 
9. red/wht fused 12v ignition 2 - red 12v constant ignition harness
10. pink ignition 1 input/output - dark blue ignition harness

24-pin aux/shutdown/trigger harness (only listing whats hooked up)
13. blk/wht neutral saftey/parking brake - grounded
17. pink ignition 1 output - pink at 10-pin pink to dark blue ignition harness
20. brown brake shut down input - not connected 
From what I have read and researched this ^ does not need to be connected with the DB-ALL. 

DB-ALL connections
14-pin
2. yellow/violet J1850 - yellow/violet #2 pin obdII
8. yellow ignition (car side) - blue/wht car side immobilizer harness
9. orange/yellow ignition (immobilizer side) - blue/wht harness side immob 
13. red 12v - red 12v constant ignition harness
14. black ground - ground 

12-pin harness
5. violet/wht tach output - 24-pin harness violet/wht tach input
8. violet/grn parking light output - #11 pin yellow headlight switch 
9. violet/brn parking light output - #11 pin yellow headlight switch 

10-pin harness
9. pink ignition input - pink 10 pin harness pink to dark blue ignition harness

D2D harness
-connected to viper module. 


I consider myself a competent person when it comes to wiring things up, all connections are soldered and either heat shrunk or taped no lose wires and all wire not being used are taped as well so they wont short. 

I have tried to learn the virtual tach but the remote start wont start so it wont learn. I than connected the tach output on the DB-ALL to the tach input on the 24 pin connector on the viper and learned the tach and changed modes in the viper from virtual tach to tach in menu 3 item 2 option 4. 

So when I press remote start with the system armed, all doors shut, etc it cranks the jeep for about 4-6 seconds stops, flashes parking lamps once, waits a few seconds and cranks again for about 4-6 seconds, stops, flashes once, waits, cranks 4-6 seconds flashes and stops and the remote says remote start error. 

From other installs I have searched through it seemed to be ok to connect all the fused 12v's together and punch them to a single 12v constant source. If this is my issue I will probably be pretty pissed lol. 

On a side note I would like to have my horn honk with the siren when the alarm is tripped is this as simple as connecting the #16 wire (black/brown) from the 24 pin harness to the grey/orange horn wire under the steering wheel or is a relay needed? 

I have tried to explain this the best I can SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!!!!!

Thanks James 















and yes i tried









FLY ARMY


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

If its not starting while holding the key to the unit, you may have missed an extra ignition wire. Basically, in the main harness when you use the key(use a test light) see what each wire does like pink wire goes hot during key on and crank etc.
I assume you just need to find the one not getting power as when the key is used. Not a great idle to draw all 12 volts from one wire, should be more then one under there......
Also make sure the immobilizer is programmed correctly, if its not you wont get spark or gas as you know.


----------

